# Molar Teeth



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

There are lots of tutorials online for making teeth. Unfortunately, they tend to be for incisors that will be mounted in a mouth. I wanted some teeth to display in a jar. Since incisors might not look like teeth at a glance, I really wanted molars.

After spending several days searching for a tutorial for molar teeth, I broke down and bought some Sculpey. It took me an hour and a lot of cursing but I figured out an easy, fast method for making convincing teeth. 

Take a hunk of clay about the size of a pencil eraser. Mash it into a square-ish shape. On one end, place the point of a toothpick in the center (side-to-side, not corner-to-corner) and press down gently. Repeat for all 4 sides.










Roll the root end between your fingers to elongate it a little. Lay the tooth down on one of the flat sides. Poke the toothpick through where you want the root to start. Pull down to split the elongated end. If the roots are too long, pull them gently until they break off again.










Ta-da!! Decent looking teeth! When I showed my artist husband, his only criticism is that molars typically have 3 roots, not 2. Fortunately, our dentist will not be attending.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That's a good looking molar Anda


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks real good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Awesome idea. To date I have resorting to taking a casting of my own teeth with alginate and a tray my dentist donated


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

I tried this with hot glue, but it didnt work that well. These look much better. good job.


----------



## circe257 (Sep 29, 2013)

Great idea for a curiosity cabinet! Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

Really well done!


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice!


----------

